# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  New Retail, Alibaba Group, e-commerce, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

alizila.com/new-retail

----------


## Airicist

Article "Maserati first automaker to tap Alibaba’s smart-store tech"

by Christine Chou
March 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "The future of retail is happening right now in China"

by Adam Najberg
April 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Alibaba opens cashierless store on campus

Published on Apr 23, 2018




> A tour of Alibaba’s new cashierless store at its Hangzhou headquarters.

----------


## Airicist

This is how China's largest automated warehouse works

Published on Nov 1, 2018




> Located in Cainiao’s Future Park logistics complex in Wuxi, China, the warehouse uses 700 robots to streamline and speed up the order-fulfillment process.

----------

